# What people believed before the Scientific Revolution



## cih1355 (Jun 5, 2010)

Did a lot of people before the Scientific Revolution believe that one could find out about God's creation just by making deductions from first principles? Did they believe that it was not necessary to make observations of God's creation in order to learn about it?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 5, 2010)

Empirical Sciences were referred to as "Puritan disciplines" by the Philosophes.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2010)

Many people are simply ignorant who claim that before the Enlightenment etc., people in medieval Europe were only superstitious and gave no thought to scientific processes and rational thinking. The fact of the matter is that all movements have to start from somewhere, and the Scientific Revolution arose organically out of many developments in Western Christian thought, not the least of which the Protestant Reformation which itself was a based on Western Christian thought. Why? Because men were always blessed by meditation _on scripture_ to think about the here and now (i.e. creation) as it contributed to our thoughts of our great God and our future as those who would glorify our Father in heaven. (see Psalm 19)


----------

